
Show HN: Arthunter.io, human powered art search for interior designers - johnsillings
https://arthunter.io
======
hamid_ra
Like the Idea though I’m not a designer! Very good strategy to start your MVP
with human powered engine, but I guess eventually you would need to make it AI
powered to automate the search if you gain traction and need to scale. It
would be too much effort to just do human powered search to just show the
results while you are not sure if the users would be interested in any of
them! Just to look back in history, Yahoo was a human powered search and
google is an AI powered search and only one of them is alive today:)

~~~
johnsillings
Hey - thanks so much! We definitely plan on using AI to improve our search
capabilities (and have some internal tooling already built to make things
speedy). Appreciate you checking it out!

